# Petland in Langley



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

OK i know the prices there are a bit high but i found they had some nice fish and the person helping me was very helpful and great to chat with about tanks and such, her name was either Julie or Judy. I did pay a bit much for the two Sterbia"s and a Dwarf Pleco but the service was great, its always nice to buy from knowledgable people. Has anyone else had a good or bad experience with this store?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I take my daughter there atleast once a week. the staff are always polite and helpfull. I like watching their big arrow

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

I am there almost twice a week. Good friends with the fish manager, Gale. Always helpful!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I also want to give kudo's to the Langley Petland fish staff, there knowledge,advice along with very well kept tanks stands out. Gail the fishroom manager is always friendly and very helpful.
Way to go Petland. :bigsmile:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Been shopping there for many years. Gail is great and knows her stuff.
Petland is one of the best places to get livestock south of the Fraser River, along with Roger's Aquatics in Surrey/Delta.
Only complaint is prices - they're definitely on the high side - worth it for good quality fish, but you can save 10% to 20%, or more, by buying your equipment, fish foods, conditioners, etc., and these types of products, at PetSmart.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wow... not what i expected to read about petland the one in red deer is horrid>>> and insanely expensive and un willing to do custom orders, maybe worth a look , i avoid them like petsmart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

in prince george there way over priced


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I used to go there quite often years ago,I liked the large selection of Fish,they used to have specials on Fish every Thursday do they still do that?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

They do have specials on fish from time to time, but it's sporadic, not any specific day that I've noticed.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

anybody know about their cichlids or flowerhorns


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

They have a big flowerhorn in there for I think $70 or something... they have a sev for $40 too. Their cichlids are nice but not labeled they are just in a mixed tank. It is a pretty nice fish room tho.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

okay cool i will check it out


----------



## glassbrain (Nov 11, 2010)

The manager there used to work at "total pet" almost across the road in Langley. She sold me my first tank at around 13. 12 years later, I drive by Petland and go in, and there she is. Very helpful and friendly. She also remembered me from all those years ago.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought an African from them a few weeks ago. I was impressed that the guy working there actually question me on if I had the proper setup for Africans. I go to lots of fish stores and usually never have this asked. Prices are a little high but I did get a nice juvie Peacock at a fair price.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Gail and the other guy(forgot his name) are always extremely helpful and knowledgable and I've always liked the quality of the livestock and they always seem to have a nice assortment of tropicals


----------



## Mike Vang (Jun 17, 2012)

I just recently visited the store for the first time. I heard about it through here. I got to say it was a very good experience, very knowledgeable staff and friendly. Prices are a little higher then most places, but it is a good trade off for good staff and exceptionally well kept tanks, just means higher quality livestock. IMO. Like jbyoung00008 mentioned, I much rather prefer the staff ask about my tank rather then just sell whatever I want. Sure they could just sell me whatever i want and make a ton of money off of me, just to have the fish not work out in my tank. I'm glad they don't and actually care. Kind of nice to know. All in all a great place to go if you are out this way.


----------

